# RestoWpaper



## malc (Apr 19, 2018)

Ensemble for , flute . two guitars , bass , percussion .Latin American feel
View attachment RestoWpaper.pdf

Can be heard on musescore.Can musescore files be uploaded?


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

If you ever want players/conductor to see the score, re-write the percussion, because of the following: All three instruments do not really resonate, so there's no reason to make their parts look harder to read with eighth rests. So for example on page one write all the cowbell as quarter notes and the conga in measure 2, beat 4 as a quarter note. And beat 3 , ms. 2 of the cabasa needs to be a quarter rest not two eighths. Keep it simple!


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda (Jul 12, 2017)

Should you clean up the score as vasks suggested, I might be interested in proposing this to perform with one of my groups some time. I definitely hear some motifs that remind me of home.


----------



## malc (Apr 19, 2018)

*Resto_Wpaper*

How encouraging!! I've printed up Vasks suggestions and hope its reasonably easy to implement.Others have minions!
View attachment Resto_Wpaper.pdf


----------



## malc (Apr 19, 2018)

Quarter notes are crotchets ? ha ha


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Crotchets are so Un-American.....LOL

Looks good!


----------



## Alexanbar (May 11, 2016)

malc said:


> Can be heard on musescore.Can musescore files be uploaded?


You may register in https://musescore.com and place your files there. And then you can add proper links.


----------

